# Remote Coder Needed for Pain Management



## kikindink (Feb 8, 2016)

Opening for a Full Time Remote Coder for a busy Pain Management Practice. Must be Certified Professional Coder and ICD-10 Proficient. 
Pain Management Experience is a Plus as well as Experience with Clinix EMR.

If interested, email your resume to vcicchetti@medi-corp.com


----------

